# How to do some cleaning on ports ?



## SPlissken (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all

I have lot and different versions of same ports installed on my desktop machine
Why do i have differents versions of same ports ? autoconf is an example of this.
Is there a way to show packages i could surely remove , i mean needed by no other packages ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2010)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> I have lot and different versions of same ports installed on my desktop machine
> Why do i have differents versions of same ports ? autoconf is an example of this.


Some ports require version A while others require version B.



> Is there a way to show packages i could surely remove , i mean needed by no other packages ?


ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 9, 2010)

Also ports-mgmt/portmaster and ports-mgmt/portupgrade have options to weed out/identify stale ports.


----------

